# Information Technology



## stephanus

Hi Everyone,

I am a Dutch ICT professional and wish to work in Rio de Janeiro. Do you have any tips on where to look? Companies, recruiting agencies, websites etc. 

All help is more than welcome!

Best regards,
Stephanus


----------

